# KRACK Attack Devastates Wi-Fi Security



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

> A devastating weakness plagues the WPA2 protocol used to secure all modern Wi-Fi networks, and it can be abused to decrypt traffic from enterprise and consumer networks with varying degrees of difficulty.
> 
> Not only can attackers peek at supposedly encrypted traffic to steal credentials and payment card data, for example, but in some setups, a third party could also inject malicious code or manipulate data on the wireless network.


https://threatpost.com/krack-attack-devastates-wi-fi-security/128461/


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

No surprise at all...... They have everyone fooled into thinking thier new SSL crap is totally secure and NO ONE CAN SEE IT..its a false sense of security.......

All it does is block OLDER STUFF they cant track people with from using websites.. I firmy believe this......

And about this KRACK,someone has to be RIGHT ON YOUR PROPERLY to see anything anyway.... This is more scare BS to try and scare sheeple into more submission....

They will come up with a "solution" which ULTIMATLY gives them even more control... (Everything on your WIFI network being sent to them for example (Even if its encrypted))

Its all a game by the elite and ppl are fallig right into thier hands..... Its sickening really....


----------

